# Wandering adolescent



## Alison W (Feb 10, 2008)

I have a pair of white doves and their 2 month old chick who are free in my garden (ie not kept in an aviary). Now that the chick is an adolescent, he often disappears for a week at a time, and then returns for a week and is off again. Why does he do this - is that normal? Is he searching for a mate?
His parents don't do this. Any ideas?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Alison and welcome!

Are these white ringneck doves or some type of pigeon or something else? I'm not real familiar with the type of white "dove" you might have there.

I'm gonna guess that the youngster is, indeed, out looking for a mate and a place to start his/her own family, but I sure could be wrong.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Could it be someone in the neighborhood is feeding him and he like the menu better there so decided to hang out there?

Reti


----------



## *ADRIAN* (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah That could be possible where someonelse is feeding better food.And maybe he has found his mate.


----------

